# Saskatehewan Whitetails



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone ever hunt the BIG ones? I hunted there in the early 70's for 3 years then they changed the rules. Everything you have heard about there is true. Hunted around Saltcoats, Mooseamen, Wapela. Great people. Parttied with the natives every night. :beer: I rember the 71 season the most. It was -20 every morning and had lots of snow cover and the rut was in full swing.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Zogman Did you get a deer? What rules did they change?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

They changed the units to make NR hunt further north in the big timber. Or use G/O on the prairies. You could get 3 deer each. More later.

Later.

$35, $15, & $10 for three deer as I remember of course that was 30+ years ago. The first couple years there were 4 of us in one 4 wheel drive, floor shift, chevy pickup. All young pups in our early 20's Now any more than 2 is crowded.
We always drove up on a Sunday as you could not hunt on Sundays then. Hunted a whole week.
The last year we stayed in the same place, because of the friends we made, but had to drive about 70 miles north every day to hunt.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

And we got Deer. :beer: To be continued!


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Zogman, I'm on the edge of my seat. Did you kill any "hogs" while you were up dere????


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I was beginning to think I was the only deer hunter on this site. I will give you the "rest of the story" in a day or so. I am just back from our state Surveyors Convention and I have to catch up. Plus with my keyboarding skills I'll need more than a little. time.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I personally got the fourth largest Buck of our group. I had the head mounted then and it is now with the taxidermist waiting a new cape. He was about 18 inch wide, real heavy, dark color, 4X5. Back then there was not the emphasis on comparing trophies. But we did keep all the racks. They hang on the wall of a farm shop. I haven't seen them in years, but I will take a camara next time I go there. 
One of our group even bought a Parker Hale 25-06 up there (for about $100 american) and legally brought it back. :sniper: That wouldn't happen now adays. Between the 4 of us we saw over 50 or so deer every day of which at least a 1/4 were wall hangers. This made us think we had died and were in deer heaven as we were used to only seeing 10 or so a day back home. Best deer taken was a very heavy, 6x6, 24 in wide, and very balanced (each side the same).
Spent about $100 for the week including license.
When I posted this I was hoping to hear from any other old codgers that hunted up there.
Headhunter are there any sites that have more deer hunting forums???
There are mostly duck hunters here.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Zogman, looks like you had a pretty successful Canadian trip back in "the day"....I've tossed around going up to Alberta or Sask or even Manitoba but you got to figure nowadays about $3000.00 minimum.(probly closer to 4-5,000.00 US right?) Plus all the hassle and BS at the border for guns etc. I got to thinking, I can go on a semi guided or fully guided Whitetail hunt in Montana for under $3000 and still shoot a 150 class deer or mabeye larger if I was lucky. Plus that money is spent in the US. Less of a chance of shooting a true monster but how many times would a guy have to make the trip to Canada to to kill a 180 class deer???

As far as other sites more focused on deerhunting I like to discuss locally and there are only 2 that I know of in ND . this one and FB. I do check 2 others I like one is "www.northamericanwhiteail.com" (the forums are pretty slow though) and also "QDMA.com" this one is deer management headquarters but there are a bunch of forums related to deer hunting as well. Those are the only other 2 I check out. I suppose there are hundreds of "deer forums" but I don't like chit chatting about how the hunting is in Alabama or New York like most of them are that i have seen. It would be fun to find a site from Canada a talk deer with some of those hunters, Although we'd be emarassed about the deer we shoot comapared to the hogs they see and kill right???!! I get sick of "surfing" awful quick and don't have the patience to find all the sites that I may like so most of the ones I've been on were sites I was told about. Mabeye we need to start a site like "NDdeerhunters.com"???? That would be allright. later,


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah there arent to many deerhunterson this forum...I dont hunt whitetails, just mule deer.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey HH...how's it goin? I hope your joking on nddeerhunters, it is already to commercialized and would only attract more hunters/competition.

I wouldn't want to live near Center this coming deer season. Alot of people travel to deer hunt these days and you can bet many will apply for the area that nice buck came from.

I know how you feel, it is great to share our triumphs and trophey's but these days it is just an invitation to overcrowding and baloney.

It's only a little over 6 months to bow season, I gotta get ready  Are you going to be in ND for this upcoming season?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Heya Buckseye, Hey I like your "its our duty" slogan!! lol no kidding. I meant it would be nice to have a "local" web page....just a ND deer hunting message board. (not sponsored) to bs about nd deerhunting. How did your skull from this year turn out? Yeh I'll be back in time to be a resident and hunt this fall. Can't wait. BUT....the deer are having a rough go of it in my unit AGAIN. They were just recovering from the awful winter we had in 2000 and now they are getting slammed again. Talked to the local Warden and he said 7-10% loss right now...and its still a bit early. Hopefully a few pheasants and nice bucks make it through so I'll have something to come home too!!! I'm on pins and needles till the weather breaks for you yankees!!!!! Looks like this week its supposed to be pretty nice and no big snow storms for "you'all" talk to ya later


----------



## B King (Dec 21, 2003)

I am going to Sask. this year. I have been going almost every year for the past 6 years. I have heard that the average deer scored better then they do now. 
In the good old days you could shoot two deer. What they did was eliminate the two deer (in most cases) and more then doubled the licensed outfitters. The new firearm permit requirement is a small pain. We now also have a fee implimented by the USDA to bring deer back into the US.

I still love it. I skipped SK last year for the first time in 6 years and hunted MT and KS. They were fun hunts but nothing like SK. I can't wait to go back.

Those big bodied bruisers sure get the blood boiling. The hunt for me is a real peaceful tranquil hunt. Recharges my battery, but it is a tough mental/physical hunt. The cold temps and hard hunting is very demanding on the body. Not the same kind of physical hunt as hunting mountains. Sitting from daylight to dark can be tough if you out in the elements and the temps are hovering around Zero.

I still would never miss it again unless something really major changes in my life.

Bob


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

not to knock this web site it is very good yet others such as preditor masters have good forums with deer hunting zogman yet there are lots of good guys that know a lot here so i choose to have the best of both worlds and use both :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey headhunter and Zogman, do any of you know how much it cost to hunt in Sask. currently? I've always wanted to try it. Are you required to hire a guide, what does the liscense cost, is there public land to hunt. Is that $3500 figure accurate or is that a guided hunt? I sure see a lot of tropy bucks in Kansas Pheasant hunting. I have another question also can a non-resident buy a buck tag for bow hunting in ND? or is it a lottery also.


----------



## B King (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes, you must hire a outfitter.

I don't know the exact figure for our tags. I figure around $275-$300 US

Our Hunt cost $2650 with first tag included. Use to be the norm you could hunt for two deer. The only way you can do that now is through natives up there on tribal land. We are allowed to take two deer this year for that price.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

nice deer...no tags up north or what??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I just got off the phone from visiting with a musician/friend who is in the Great White/ Jackyl Tour, he is coming out here to bow hunt with me this year....his lodging is free, his access is free...no booking agency's or guides are going to get his money...hahahahaha. 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------

